# does anyone here take fish oil capsules



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all: I have been constipated for 20 years; i take magnesium supplements all of this time but in the past year it makes me feel lousy. I am trying to figureout what is out there that might not be something you might think would help constipation. I read on on some site that some people who take fish oil capsules for heart health have a side effect of diarrhea (which I wouldn't mind once in a while); Anyone have that experience or experience with a supplement that has a side effect of loose stools


----------



## KaraS (Feb 21, 2011)

songbird said:


> Hi all: I have been constipated for 20 years; i take magnesium supplements all of this time but in the past year it makes me feel lousy. I am trying to figureout what is out there that might not be something you might think would help constipation. I read on on some site that some people who take fish oil capsules for heart health have a side effect of diarrhea (which I wouldn't mind once in a while); Anyone have that experience or experience with a supplement that has a side effect of loose stools


----------



## KaraS (Feb 21, 2011)

songbird said:


> Hi all: I have been constipated for 20 years; i take magnesium supplements all of this time but in the past year it makes me feel lousy. I am trying to figureout what is out there that might not be something you might think would help constipation. I read on on some site that some people who take fish oil capsules for heart health have a side effect of diarrhea (which I wouldn't mind once in a while); Anyone have that experience or experience with a supplement that has a side effect of loose stools


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

HI Songbird i've been taking two 1200 mg fish oil caps twice a day (for the heart benefits) for the last five years or so and never had the loose stools side effect--no side effect at all on my c. sure would like the d side effect though..but i'd say it's worth a try....your luck with them may be different. we're all so different in how we react to meds, supplements...everything is worth a try. good luck! hope you find something that helps.


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

[quote name='annie7' timestamp='1298717945' post='822739']HI Songbird i've been taking two 1200 mg fish oil caps twice a day (for the heart benefits) for the last five years or so and never had the loose stools side effect--no side effect at all on my c. sure would like the d side effect though..but i'd say it's worth a try....your luck with them may be different. we're all so different in how we react to meds, supplements...everything is worth a try. good luck! hope you find something that helps./quote] thanks for your reply; i wish i had diarrhea once in a while but nope----never


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i'd read that one of the side effects of fish oil can be d or loose stools and i was hoping and praying for that but it never happened...the only supplement/vitamin that gives me loose stools is vitamin c but i can't take too much of that anymore due to reflux.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I added it to my list of supplements many years ago, combined with phytosterols, for heart health, take 1000 mgs a day, and they never made my D worse. I know one handout my wife got from a naturopath indicated that they could be good for C, so it shouldn't really hurt to try them for a month or two and they do have a positive effect upon tryglicerides.Mark


----------



## kathiepeterson (May 5, 2011)

I take omega 3 fish oil capsules because i read that it's good for the heart and i have dry eyes. plus, colon cancer runs in the family-- my grandmother has it and my father's cousin too. scary. so i decided to take dietary supplements. it's supposed to lower the risk of scary diseases (add that to my heart and hypertension problems!).Whew! What brands are you taking? I tried a couple before finally settling for Maxalife. They got me at "fish from New Zealand". They supposedly have the cleanest bodies of water. Amazing.


----------

